# Anyone here?



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Where is everyone? It sure is quite down here.......did I miss something good?

By the way, the Woodworking Show is in Katy Mills once again this year. Anyone going? I hope to go this year, I missed last year. I always come out with a few new toys, so hard to miss the show.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

hope latest attempt in pen photography didn't scare them off LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It was pretty bad Bill but didn't run me off yet. I went to the shop and made some square wood round today. Just getting some stock built up.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Tool show, I will be there with GCWA and I will be turning ! LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I am still around just busy as all get out these days!! What are the dates on the Show?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

The TOOL show dates are April 1, 2, and 3...lots of things to purchase there --lots to see and some to try. LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for no posting, but my 'get up and go'..seems to have...'got up and went'...

Tool Show??...No, thanks.. I already got more krap jammed into my garage than I can handle now...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Spent part of the weekend organizing my shop - built shelves and hung stuff between the two lathes so it's much handier now. Bowled in a once a month league Sunday PM - what a waste. Had a bunch of end of month reports due Monday and did chemo yesterday (count continues to drop - now at 26.7 - far cry from the 58,000 where I started) so I haven't been around much. Hope to spend some more time in the shop this weekend - need to make some more progress on my workbench.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

lady linda said:


> Tool show, I will be there with GCWA and I will be turning ! LL


Hope to make it and will ask to see if you are there when and hopefully if I make it.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

I will be in attendence...Vic


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

slip knot said:


> Where is everyone? It sure is quite down here.......


 No Kidding, You Turners need to get to posting, So us Lurkers got something to look at.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Just a quick update on the 'barndominium' project. We finished up the electrical and plumbing over the weekend and the AC/Heater system is installed. I need to finish up some little odds and ends and then start the wall insulation....after that we will start the sheet rock. We've been VERY busy with a lot of sweat and sore muscles but we are having fun. I should have 'net service next week and will be able to keep up with you guys more often! gb


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Haven't been turning much lately, been getting orders for business card holders. So been a making those for now.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Just a quick update on the 'barndominium' project. We finished up the electrical and plumbing over the weekend and the AC/Heater system is installed. I need to finish up some little odds and ends and then start the wall insulation....after that we will start the sheet rock. We've been VERY busy with a lot of sweat and sore muscles but we are having fun. I should have 'net service next week and will be able to keep up with you guys more often! gb


Glad to hear it is going well. the barndominium is sounding better and better all the time with ac/heat and internet? Wow!


----------

